

Lost In Space: Chiat Day's Deskless Office Disaster (1999) - microtherion
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/7.02/chiat.html

======
pg
Thanks for posting this. I'd always wondered how that experiment turned out.

~~~
microtherion
Thanks! I was motivated to dig up the article which I had vaguely remembered,
when I read that apparently desk less offices are a growing trend:
[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/03/18/brave_new_of...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/03/18/brave_new_office.php)

Made me wonder whether this trend is because companies have learned from the
previous failures, or whether it is because they have forgotten about them.

